# Bridge scupper (a drain hole)



## Moodyville-ain (Oct 22, 2009)

This is a drain hole on a bridge. Water flows from a stream beside the bridge, flows down this hole into rocks below. I just saw it and decided to snap one off, just for kicks. I purposely focused on the water droplets. I just thought it looked cool.


----------



## Soocom1 (Oct 22, 2009)

That is cool!!!!!!     Whats really nice is that it looks like it is moving.


----------



## jbylake (Oct 22, 2009)

Soocom1 said:


> That is cool!!!!!! Whats really nice is that it looks like it is moving.


I second that!  If you stare at it for a while, it does appear to be moving a little.  Really cool pic, but glaid you described what it was, I'd been up all night trying to figure it out!

J. :mrgreen:


----------



## Moodyville-ain (Oct 23, 2009)

Thank you both  

Lol @ jbylake  





> glad you described what it was, I'd been up all night trying to figure it out!


The only reason I know what a scupper is, because I watch "Holmes on homes", on the Home & Garden channel> 


Or do you mean the image? I guess that would be pretty hard to tell as well. 

That might be a fun game to play post a weird image and have people guess what it is.


----------

